# Cleric fuzz filter



## Morbidpale (Dec 31, 2022)

Just wired this up and JUST WOW! Thanks for this. My only question is what's the third tone control? Bottom is the rat. Middle is the muff. What the heck is the up position? Crazy cool but whaaaattt?! Also is the schematic available so I can understand the filters better?

Thanks


----------

